# Activesync not syncing



## kentuk (Apr 11, 2006)

Just bought a brand new DELL Axim X51v.
ActiveSync worksin as much as i've loaded the GPS software from my home pc but when I go to load my calendar or contacts I get the message saying:

ActivSync encountered a problem on the desktop.
Support Code: 85010014.
Any ideas.
I've tried disabling the firewall but still nothing.
I'm convinced its something to do with Outlook as I normally use outlook express.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Turn off syncing to the calendar, contacts, email and everything that has to do with outlook.

If you use Outlook Express and don't use outlook it will not work. Activesync won't sync with Outlook express natively.

Try some third party app - This here - http://www.syncdata.it/syncexpress.html is okay for 2003 but i don't know if it woks for the Activesync 4.0 and 5.0 os.

The last option is migrate your date from outlook express and start using outlook.


----------



## kentuk (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Stumped techy.
I could download that from the website you pointed to but I really want the calendar option from outlook which OE does not have.

I'm really stumped.
i think now that something is wrong with my home PC.
There seems to be lots of little problems wherever I go. for example. I tried to download google earth. It downloaded fine but when i try to open the programme I get loads of error messages saying it can't find certain images. There are lots of other things that don'e seem to work properly.
I've run AVG virus check, spybot, adaware, pc cillin etc but how can I find out if there are any system files or dll files or something else missing?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What OS are you running? What are some of those errors?


----------



## RockXP (Dec 27, 2005)

Have your tried using a different usb port?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Rereading your 2 posts I am confused -



> I'm convinced its something to do with Outlook as I normally use outlook express.





> I could download that from the website you pointed to but I really want the calendar option from outlook which OE does not have.


Did you migrate all your data over to outlook and your using outlook? Or are you still trying to use Outlook express?

If your using outlook I would first try a reinstall of outlook.


----------



## mcse72 (Feb 13, 2003)

I had this same problem and after much trial and error it was the email switch on ActiveSync 4.1. I went through the whole uninstall/reinstall of Outlook and that didn't work. What I did was to uncheck "email" under Tools->Options in ActiveSync ran a synch, then rechecked it and ran another synch. After reseting that "email" switch all was well without any error codes.


----------

